# ورش صيانة السيارات



## mogahid09 (24 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالتأكيد اغلب مهندسي الميكانيك لديهم معرفة بورش السيارات
انا احب ان نناقش اهم مكونات ورشة لصيانة السيارات
و اهم الاجهزة والمعدات التي يجب توفرها داخل ورشه السيارات
وخاصة مع التطور التكنولجي اصبح الحاسوب جزء في كل المجالات
فما دور الحاسوب داخل ورش السيارات
اتمني النقاش والتفاعل مع الموضوع من اجل الفائدة
والله الموفق


----------



## نابلسي (26 يناير 2011)

اخي الموضوع جميل تشكر عليه 
اصبح التطور التقني في كافة المجالات حتى اصبحت ضرورة في المشاغل للسيارات
ولكن بسبب عدم المعرفة لتكنلوجيا السيارات في العالم العربس تم التاخر كثيرا في هذل المجال 
فما زالت بعض الورش حتى الان على الموديل القديم فقط صندوق العدة فقط لا غير
وعدم استحداث وتطوير المحل او المشغل
وايضا يوجد بعض الحرفيين في عدم حب التعلم والاستزادة في العلم 
وايضا غلاء سعر الاجهزة في فحص السيارات فانا مثلا في فلسطين ثمنها غالية جدا ولا يوجد لها وكيل رسمي لها في اي نوع من انواع الاجهزة لذلك لا يوجد تقدم مستمر في هذا المجال كثيرا
واهم شيئ عدم تدريب عمل وفنيين بشكل كبير وجعلهم خبراء وعدم تتدريبهم بشكل كافي ( عمل دورات مستمرة لهم)
هذه بعض الاسباب 
ربما لا هذا ليس نفس الموضوع ولكن هذا سبب تاخر في التقدم الى الامام


----------



## mogahid09 (26 يناير 2011)

مشكور صديقي علي المرور
ايضا من الاسباب عدم وجود مهندسين مهرة داخل الورش
والكثير من الاسباب


----------



## علامان (29 يناير 2011)

الموقع رائع جدا وبه معظم ماحتاج الية


----------



## علامان (29 يناير 2011)

عاجل جدا
احتاج كتاب اساليب تشخيص اعطال السيارات-ديزل-بنزين


----------



## spe100 (29 يناير 2011)

تحتاج ورشة السيارات الى العديد من التجهيزات مثل 
تجهيزات الامن والسلامة ( طفايات حريق - جهاز شفط العادم - ........)
تجهيز الرافعات الهيدرولكية حسب الحاجة والمساحة 
تجهيز العدد اليدوية + العدد الخاصة + والزرجينات 
تجهيز المستودع للحفاض على المعدات والاجهزة الحساسة 
تجهيز ادوات القياس 
تجهيز اجهزة الفحص 
تجهيز غرفة المراقبة 
تجهيز غرفة الاستقبال 
تجهيز برنامج العمل والاعمال المنفذة وحساب الوقت 
تجهيز استراحة للعميل مع تمكينة من مشاهدة المركبة اثناء الاصلاح 
تجهيز غرفة الغسيل 
تجهيز قاعة تدريب واجتماعات 
هذا بعض المعلومات من واقع خبرة وممارسة


----------



## FAOUZI 1 (30 يناير 2011)

علامان ادخل علي موقع www.aa1car.com


----------



## meemo7777777 (4 فبراير 2011)

*مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور*


----------



## abosum (17 نوفمبر 2011)

very nice


----------



## م محمد بشير (20 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
قبل التجهيز الورشة بالمعدات يجب ان يكون لديك طاقم فني ذو خبرة ومصداقية عالية 
لان وللاسف معظم الفنييين لا تتوفر فيهم المصداقية


----------

